# name this fish for me if you could?



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

Aulonocara baenschi Female would be my guess.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is an Aulonocara species, or hybrid of the same. Impossible to give an accurate assessment at this age.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> It is an Aulonocara species, or hybrid of the same. Impossible to give an accurate assessment at this age.


Yep...not to mention the pic looks really purple. Is that orange or red above the head and behind the gill plate?


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

i know the pics are bad. but the tank is bright. it is my granddaughters and she is 3. i will look at answering that question today closely today.


----------



## AFRICAN-FISH (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like a bumblebee to me


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

AFRICAN-FISH said:


> Looks like a bumblebee to me


No, not even close.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Not everything that is striped is a bumblebee. Some kind of peacock or hybrid is what it looks like so far. For now I'd name it Georgia with options on George for later on. Just don't confuse your grand daughter. Maybe Kim or Kelly would be better.


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

another pic of this fish in question. it has been moved to my tank 46. anyone know what it is?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Peacock and Prot. Taiwan reef hybrid?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

wildmalawi said:


> another pic of this fish in question. it has been moved to my tank 46. anyone know what it is?


I had a female that looked exactly like this. I am not saying it is a female but it looked the same. What size is this fish?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking male hybrid..Or extremely hormoned something.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

wildmalawi said:


> another pic of this fish in question. it has been moved to my tank 46. anyone know what it is?


Does this fish normally look this colored or does the flash from the camera make it look more colored than it actually is in real life?


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

that is the color it is. the fish is about 2" maybe plus a little.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

It could be a male that has not matured enough to start showing or it could be because of another dominant fish causing the colors to be muted.

OR

it could be a female. Hard to say right now. Maybe you can post a pic in a month or so and lets see what the colors look like then? We would have a good before and after.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

def not a female.. female peacocks dont get blue in the lips and red on the dorsal like that.. def a maturing male.. of what? who knows.. gota wait till it colors up to figure out what it could be.. probly a hybrid thou.. that stripe down the back is weird for peacocks


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

here are a couple pics a few weeks later..


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It's starting to show a bit of this.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1389

and maybe a bit of something else ?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Coloring nicely. May be a hybrid but you should know for sure once he gets all his colors. Going to be pretty it looks like.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like a hybrid Ngara,X prot.steveni taiwan reef?


----------

